# Lyft GPS & APP issues....



## wdg (Oct 4, 2015)

In the last 36 hours , I've had five ride requests that were over 40 minutes away , and these are regular lyft requests ,not lyft plus. And I'm talking about, early evening on a saturday and sunday. Don't understand how the APP selects drivers from so far away. Also, when a request comes in, it should give you the name of the bar or restaurant or business where they are, instead of an address that says 1200-1600 Main Street. GPS can be off a block or wrong side of street. Much easier if it came to you with the name of the location, not counting residences of course!!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

wdg said:


> In the last 36 hours , I've had five ride requests that were over 40 minutes away , and these are regular lyft requests ,not lyft plus. And I'm talking about, early evening on a saturday and sunday. Don't understand how the APP selects drivers from so far away. Also, when a request comes in, it should give you the name of the bar or restaurant or business where they are, instead of an address that says 1200-1600 Main Street. GPS can be off a block or wrong side of street. Much easier if it came to you with the name of the location, not counting residences of course!!


I had this problem with both Apps last nite.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Same for me....the Waze app was not syncing with the destination in the Lyft app.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I find that in the Lyft rider app - If I put the pin on a driver - that driver disappears.

Never requested a ride from Lyft - but am a bit suspicious of their closest driver policy.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

wdg said:


> In the last 36 hours , I've had five ride requests that were over 40 minutes away , and these are regular lyft requests ,not lyft plus. And I'm talking about, early evening on a saturday and sunday. Don't understand how the APP selects drivers from so far away. Also, when a request comes in, it should give you the name of the bar or restaurant or business where they are, instead of an address that says 1200-1600 Main Street. GPS can be off a block or wrong side of street. Much easier if it came to you with the name of the location, not counting residences of course!!


I don't agree with you. I hate when they put in restaurant name. Today I had two customers with restaurant names instead of street address . Well, how I supposed to know what street is it on ? I only can see it at the end when I get closer on my google maps. I prefer to start a ride and know where is the final destination like 4th street or Main Street instead of Waterhole or Drunken Goose (making names up).
To make matters worse, Google maps sends you many time to an alley behind actual restaurant , so if I blindly follow GPS, I will take my customers to an alley. This would not happen if I had an actual address to begin with.
And name of the restaurant could be asked.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I don't agree with you. I hate when they put in restaurant name. Today I had two customers with restaurant names instead of street address . Well, how I supposed to know what street is it on ? I only can see it at the end when I get closer on my google maps. I prefer to start a ride and know where is the final destination like 4th street or Main Street instead of Waterhole or Drunken Goose (making names up).
> To make matters worse, Google maps sends you many time to an alley behind actual restaurant , so if I blindly follow GPS, I will take my customers to an alley. This would not happen if I had an actual address to begin with.
> And name of the restaurant could be asked.


Those are some funny names you made up.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

7Miles said:


> To make matters worse, Google maps sends you many time to an alley behind actual restaurant , so if I blindly follow GPS, I will take my customers to an alley. This would not happen if I had an actual address to begin with.
> And name of the restaurant could be asked.


I've had some PAXs put in a destination address into the rider app, and it comes up in the driver app (both). But the app passes GPS coordinates to goggle maps and there is where the issue is. I have run two phones, GPS passed to Google maps and entered address into other phone (goggle maps). Sometimes GPS goes down alley and address goes to street. I was talking to a different PAX about it once that works for the Garland Streets dept and he said that some builders/developers take a GPS reading set too far back from the street.

The setup I tested was when approaching the location from the alley side of the GPS coordinates instead of the street side (if you understand what I mean)


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It's usually pretty easy to see when it's sending you down an alley... when that happens, I just double check the actual street address (even when a business name is shown, the street name/number is also visible); and then instead of following the nav's direction into the alley, I just turn on the street.

I feel like I'm kind of stating the obvious here, but it didn't seem all that difficult, lol.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

It is obvious and not difficult. And most of the time the pax won't notice. I do the same when it goes down an alley, but you also have the same problem with a pin drop in the middle of a gated community and the only access is on the opposite side of the pin drop destination. The GPS is acting like a real GPS (imagine that and yes sarcasm intended) taking the shortest route to the pin drop or GPS coordinates which MAY not be the correct thing to do with an address. 

The app should pass an address to the external mapping app in this case google Maps and then you can switch back to the uber/Lyft app to navigate to the pin drop when you arrive at the address. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Yeah... I had a pin drop that showed up inside a gated community (apartment complex), when it was actually a single family home on a cul-de-sac right next to said apartment complex.

The passenger was beyond confused when I asked for her gate code/apartment building number, lol.

I think I and many others have said this here before - but how can both Uber & Lyft not have added a "special instruction" field to the ride request system? Such a simple thing that online pizza delivery figured out 10 years ago.


----------

